# PLants dont like me



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

I have 1 brazil sword, 1 Amazon sword and one Java fern, they are all potted and they all are dying, im sure of it. They are not green, they are brown and in some places they are compleatly transparent. tank parameters are normal, PH is around 6.5 - 6.7. I use this plant fertilizer during every water change and I have a couple of angels, sum danios, sum teras, an algea eater and a spotted pictus catfish. what really sux is the fact that the algea grows better than the plants do. 

Whats wrong here, Ive had the plants for about 6 months now and they have been dwindling in appearence, but now I think Ive lost the battle. I have an Aqua-Tech 30 filter, im wondering if I need to switch to a type of filter that would support the use of carcoal, yes?

Thanx
-J


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Does the fertilizer contain iron, potassium and phosphorus?


----------



## Dana and Jay (Dec 27, 2005)

Its Seachem Flourish Iron, after reading the label it contains only 1.0% iron


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

What size tank is it and how much light do you have?

You say the plants are potted. When you get potted plants, you are supposed to take them out of the pots and plant them in the substrate. I hope you did that.

Iron is not the only fertilizer you need. You need some micro nutrients (like Flourish Trace or regular Flourish) and other macro nutrients like Potassium, Phosphorous, and Nitrogen.

What are your water parameters (exact numbers)? Do you check phosphate levels?

Having charcoal in the filter won't keep you plants alive....and it won't affect algae.

What color is the algae? Is it fuzzy, slimy, hard to scrape off?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

JustOneMore20 said:


> What size tank is it and how much light do you have?
> 
> You say the plants are potted. When you get potted plants, you are supposed to take them out of the pots and plant them in the substrate. I hope you did that.
> 
> ...



Ditto. Couldn't have said it better myself (well maybe if I gave if enough thought  )


----------

